# Dirty??  You decide.....



## caveman (Mar 24, 2010)

Two immigrants arrive in the United States and are discussing the difference between the Old Country and the U.S. 

One of them says that he's heard that people in the U.S. eat dogs, and if they're going to fit in, they better eat dogs as well. 

So they head to the nearest hot dog stand and order two 'dogs.' The first guy unwraps his, looks at it, and nervously looks at his friend."What part did you get?"


----------



## mr mac (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll say it...that was funny!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree that was funny


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 24, 2010)

no comment........


----------



## Dutch (Mar 25, 2010)

Okay, this early in the morning a joke like that REALLY needs a spew alert!!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 25, 2010)

I giggled.........


----------

